

France Could Create A Developer Visa To Support French Startups - erehweb
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/28/france-could-create-a-developer-visa-to-support-french-startups/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
elhector
This will be interesting to follow. France is a great place, but needs to work
with their rules around taxes and social obligations from employer to
employee. It is too scary to be an entrepreneur in France and there is a lot
of overhead. I hope they find a good model for startups since the country
needs that energy and has the talent.

------
vonnik
France already privileges work-permit applications from engineers, who
probably have an easier time than anyone else getting visas and legal
employment in France. This has been the case for many years. Ironically, they
seem to be taking a page from the startup book by "relaunching" their own
policy.

France's real problems are its education system, which focuses on rote
learning rather than Montessori-esque problem-solving, and its heavy state,
which taxes and regulates businesses out of existence.

Together, those two factors encourage companies unable to adapt quickly to
market conditions.

IMHO, TechCrunch focuses way too much on France and its "tech scene" for the
simple reason that Romain is based there, instead of Berlin, London or
Stockholm, where much more is happening.

------
hengheng
Heh, this is odd. France used to be a place where you best work for a large
corporation, and keep your job for the rest of your life. Maybe they're
eagerly looking at the Berlin scene... Which in itself hasn't been performing
as good as it should have. Meh.

------
whatevsbro
"Welcome to France, entrepreneurs! It's a wonderful place to do business in,
what with the lax regulation and light bureaucracy and all. Oh, and _far_ be
it from our economy to be drowning in taxes. Very far.

But don't you fucking DARE to become 'rich', you bastard! -If you earn more
than our socialist overlords deem appropriate, we'll just confiscate 75% of
the 'excess'. Fuck you, slave. But, you know.. welcome."

~~~
BlakePetersen
HAHAHA. The first thing a French founder does is learn English so they can
start finding funding.

If only the french treated Startups with the same respect they treated their
Football/Soccer clubs...

"You CAN be 'rich', but only if you are a professional football player.
They're the only one's who actually deserve to keep the money they make."

